# How long does a 7" diamond cup wheel last?



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I know it all depends but trying to figure out on average how much use you are getting out of a 7" diamond cup wheel on a grinder? I bought a bosch double row 7" cup and didn't get too much out of it grinding thin set after removing tile. I had up as much thin set as I could with demo hammer and chisel bit but then tried grinding and it was slow and wore the wheel out within about 350 sq ft. At 75 dollars a wheel that will add up real fast! I ended up renting a bosch scraper bit that worked pretty good in a rotary hammer to get most of the thin set off, http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Concrete-Saw-Tile-Saw/Bosch/Bosch-HS1918. Thinking about buying a similar bit in the near future. But still want to figure out the diamond grinding cup.

Are the "turbo" wheels that have the diamond sections on an angle work a lot better then the double row wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Your removing 350 sqft of thin set with a 7 inch grinder? I use my 7" for grinding high spots , and have a 5" for profiling room perimeters. I use a 11" floor grinder with a Diamabrush that I hook up to a CT26 for final mortar removal. Thinking about getting a 7" Diamabrush for those quick scarifying preparations :shifty:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

platinumLLC said:


> I know it all depends but trying to figure out on average how much use you are getting out of a 7" diamond cup wheel on a grinder? I bought a bosch double row 7" cup and didn't get too much out of it grinding thin set after removing tile. I had up as much thin set as I could with demo hammer and chisel bit but then tried grinding and it was slow and wore the wheel out within about 350 sq ft. At 75 dollars a wheel that will add up real fast! I ended up renting a bosch scraper bit that worked pretty good in a rotary hammer to get most of the thin set off, http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Concrete-Saw-Tile-Saw/Bosch/Bosch-HS1918. Thinking about buying a similar bit in the near future. But still want to figure out the diamond grinding cup.
> 
> *Are the "turbo" wheels that have the diamond sections on an angle work a lot better then the double row wheels?*


Diamabrush, and yes I like them and find them easy to use I also like that you can replace the blades on them as they wear out. If your going to keep removing thin set with your 7" grinder I would definitely get one, along with the scraper.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Your removing 350 sqft of thin set with a 7 inch grinder? I use my 7" for grinding high spots , and have a 5" for profiling room perimeters. I use a 11" floor grinder with a Diamabrush that I hook up to a CT26 for final mortar removal. Thinking about getting a 7" Diamabrush for those quick scarifying preparations :shifty:


What model floor grinder do you use?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Its a Floor maintainer made by Pearl Abrasive/Hawk (I sell Pearl Abrasive Equipment) Its a really good machine, dust collection is great compared to the others I used to rent.


----------

